# Fletchings: Offset vs Helical



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

In my opinion it has nothing to do with instinctive shooting (aiming), nor with feathers vs. vanes. Helical or straight offset basically does the same thing; increase the natural spin induced by the shape and non-uniform characteristics of feathers. The main difference is the range of offset each offers.

Since feathers have a different texture on opposite sides, even straight fletching applied parallel to the shaft has a slight tendency to spin. Feathers also have a natural curl depending on if they come from the left or right wing. The big difference is feathers applied in a helical pattern can give you _more_ offset since the quill (base) of the arrow follows the shaft better. A helical clamp also does not fight the natural curl of the feather, contributing to the better mate between quill and shaft. Helical fletching is still offset but you can see the difference if you look at the quill/shaft interface. Offset fletching is applied with a straight clamp, limiting the amount of offset you can get without the quill loosing contact with the shaft.

Not everybody uses the maximum offset that a helical clamp will allow though, so you can't really say one is automatically going to give more spin than the other. In the real world the difference between the two may or may not be significant.

I prefer helical since I get better contact between the feather and the shaft. I set my Bitz jig so I have plenty, could maybe get more, could definitely fletch with less. I set the clamp so it naturally follows the shaft. For shooting broadheads I see no advantage to minimizing fletching or the amount of offset (_offset_ with a _helical_ clamp). I'll choose the potential for increased stability over any slight loss in trajectory for any arrow that might have a broadhead on it. For me that's all of them

As far as would I see a difference between helical and straight offset fletching? Beats me, I've been fletching with a helical clamp for over thirty years now. To tell the truth I'm not sure if I've ever had offset fletching. I have no doubt it works fine, plenty of happy archers who shoot offset. To me helical makes sense for the reasons above, but your opinion may differ. Bottom line, if you don't want to sweat the small stuff it probably doesn't matter. If you do sweat the small stuff, eventually you will have an opinion.


----------



## Traw (Aug 26, 2014)

Easykeeper said:


> In my opinion it has nothing to do with instinctive shooting (aiming), nor with feathers vs. vanes. Helical or straight offset basically does the same thing; increase the natural spin induced by the shape and non-uniform characteristics of feathers. The main difference is the range of offset each offers.
> 
> Since feathers have a different texture on opposite sides, even straight fletching applied parallel to the shaft has a slight tendency to spin. Feathers also have a natural curl depending on if they come from the left or right wing. The big difference is feathers applied in a helical pattern can give you _more_ offset since the quill (base) of the arrow follows the shaft better. A helical clamp also does not fight the natural curl of the feather, contributing to the better mate between quill and shaft. Helical fletching is still offset but you can see the difference if you look at the quill/shaft interface. Offset fletching is applied with a straight clamp, limiting the amount of offset you can get without the quill loosing contact with the shaft.
> 
> ...


Thanks, looks like I might actually start fletching my own arrows.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Traw said:


> Is helical better than an offset for hunting instinctive? It is with feathers...


 Someone coined the helical as a conoidal fletching... :grin: It is what I prefer. It is presumably more efficient than offset in that as the feather spins the arrow, it allows the drag to "spill off" the rear of the fletch. It means probably at longer distance, better performance... it means more drag at launch... thus potentially quicker recovery of the arrow.

These are all my opinions ... Aloha...


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

Helical is just offset fletching that is always offset from the centerline of the arrow as it rotates around the shaft. That's hard to conceptualize, but a small offset (true) helical and a small offset vane would look essentially identical (that's not true when you use a "helical" clamp). The main advantage of helical is it accomodates larger offsets better.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

patrick2cents said:


> Helical is just offset fletching that is always offset from the centerline of the arrow as it rotates around the shaft. That's hard to conceptualize, but a small offset (true) helical and a small offset vane would look essentially identical (that's not true when you use a "helical" clamp). The main advantage of helical is it accomodates larger offsets better.


----------



## Traw (Aug 26, 2014)

This is a tad bit off topic, but where is the best place to get 4" Trueflight feathers online?


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Traw said:


> This is a tad bit off topic, but where is the best place to get 4" Trueflight feathers online?


http://www.bing.com/search?q=4"+Trueflight+feathers+online&form=U164BD&pc=U164B


----------



## Traw (Aug 26, 2014)

rattus58 said:


> http://www.bing.com/search?q=4"+Trueflight+feathers+online&form=U164BD&pc=U164B


Ha yeah I know that I can just 'google it', but I was wondering where some people get theirs. I was thinking about this website, can get em 46c per feather...

http://www.eaglearchery.com/Trueflight-Feathers/


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

I like the helical, because I like how it looks, and I like the idea of greater spin. I can't say that I've actually compared it to a mild offset.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Helical also allows a better contact between the base of the feather/vane than if installed in a straight jig with offset. The surface of the arrow curves but the straight jig does not. If you only use a small amount of offset, it won't affect anything. The more you use the more the gap between the ends of the fletching and the arrow shaft on one side of the fletching.


----------



## Traw (Aug 26, 2014)

Okay one final question: left wing vs right wing? I did some research and it seems that the only reason people use right wing feathers is it keeps the point/broadhead on tighter. Then another person said that left wing should go with right handed shooters so that it rotates in a certain direction. What is the deal with this? I can also get right wing feathers easier than left...


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

It doesn't matter, just make sure your feathers match your clamp, right wing/right helical clamp or left wing/left helical clamp. 

I shoot left wing and never have my points loosen up. I do give them a little twist with the pliers though, not just finger tight. If you are really worried about it scrape a little string wax onto the threads before you screw the points in. 

If you can get right wing easier why not use them?


----------



## Traw (Aug 26, 2014)

Easykeeper said:


> It doesn't matter, just make sure your feathers match your clamp, right wing/right helical clamp or left wing/left helical clamp.
> 
> I shoot left wing and never have my points loosen up. I do give them a little twist with the pliers though, not just finger tight. If you are really worried about it scrape a little string wax onto the threads before you screw the points in.
> 
> If you can get right wing easier why not use them?


That was my thought, I was just making sure. I was thinking about getting the bitzenburger, otherwise it would be the jojan.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Traw said:


> That was my thought, I was just making sure. I was thinking about getting the bitzenburger, otherwise it would be the jojan.


You'll find the Bitzenburger to be more suited to experimentation and especially if you're using shafts of different diameters from time to time. In MY OPINION.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I like my Bitz jig, but it's the first jig I bought when I started building arrows over thirty years ago. I've never tried, nor felt a need to try, anything else. It's not the fastest but plenty fast for me and definitely has more range of adjustment than I've ever needed. Works great on big fat woodies and skinny carbons (a helical clamp really helps with skinny arrows). A bit on the spendy side but since you will never wear it out it doesn't amount to a big investment in the long run.

Of course it's unlikely you would wear out any of the other jigs on the market. That said the only one I'd rather have is a really nice and probably over built, excessively precise jig that I've only seen photos of. I don't remember who makes it but it looks like something out of a science lab and costs several times what the Bitz goes for.


----------



## Traw (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow, just out of curiosity where could I find a picture?


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

This one is pretty cool but only does straight/offset. Beautiful piece of gear though and I like precise things...http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1068550

This is the one I mentioned above...http://www.firenock.com/main.php?page=AerovaneJig


----------



## Traw (Aug 26, 2014)

As much as I wish I could, can't justify a $900 fletching jig...
I'll stick with the bitz...


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Traw said:


> Ha yeah I know that I can just 'google it', but I was wondering where some people get theirs. I was thinking about this website, can get em 46c per feather...
> 
> http://www.eaglearchery.com/Trueflight-Feathers/


 That's a pretty good price. I buy from all over the place and the prices range from as low as $21 for 50, $42 for 100.... so you're in the ball park and they have a great selection looks like too.

Much Aloha


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Traw said:


> As much as I wish I could, can't justify a $900 fletching jig...
> I'll stick with the bitz...


Ain't that the truth...


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

For a compound I have found no difference in right vs left wing. However, I shoot off of the shelf on my recurve and there I shoot the left wing. I seem to get better feather clearance as the jig is set up. I am using JoJan multifletchers. I have one in right wing, cock feather down for the compound and the left wing, cock feather out for the recurve.
So far as the points coming loose, yes I find them to loosen with left wing more than right, but a tiny (pin head) drop of Ferr-L-Tite cool blue stick on the threads keeps them all tight. Just heat the tip slightly to remove the tip.


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

I've used eagle archery for feathers before, well and I bought my bohning fletching jig from them. Good people to deal with. I haven't had any issues with my $25 jig, but I'm sure there are some improvements the higher you go.


----------



## rich.casale (Jun 24, 2014)

Traw said:


> Is helical better than an offset for hunting instinctive? It is with feathers...


Helical fletchings will induce an arrow spin more quickly than with a simple offset at the expense of aerodynamic drag. So in the end helical will be slightly slower. Using my 35lbs traditional bow and 600-spin arrows at 20-30 yards, I prefer the cleaner flight of offset fletching versus my arrows with helical.


----------

